# Ride from Al Rehab to Carrfour



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking to share a taxi or car ride from Al Rehab to Carrfour once, or preferably on regular basis (once a month). 
Taxi ride is 30 pound one way.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Nila said:


> Looking to share a taxi or car ride from Al Rehab to Carrfour once, or preferably on regular basis (once a month).
> Taxi ride is 30 pound one way.


There are 2 Carefours near Rehab (soon to be 3 when Shrouk is finished)
They are at Maadi and El Golf, Orouba


----------



## abuyounus (Feb 5, 2009)

i go to carrefour on regular basis and you are welcome to come along 

Feel free to call me


----------



## abuyounus (Feb 5, 2009)

forgot to say that I go to the carrefour in maadi - didnt even know there was one in al golf.


----------

